
CSS3 Isometric text - dg-mid
http://www.midwinter-dg.com/permalink-css3-isometric-text-demo-2011-03-14.html
======
panic
Enter

    
    
        javascript:document.getElementsByClassName('text-block')[0].contentEditable=true
    

into your address field and you can edit the isometric text! Pretty neat.

~~~
dg-mid
Genius! I never would have thought of this. I may well have to incorporate it
in to the demo :o)

------
kmfrk
The best thing is the cross-browser compatibility. Normally, you see fancy
things that only work on Webkit browsers or some such, which gives it little
application.

~~~
dg-mid
I particularly wanted to create something that was cross-browser, however
there is still the problem of those with older browsers :(

------
xtacy
I like it how the blue text selection also appears isometric!

------
mcritz
Works on Safari for iPad.

~~~
pierrefar
Yes, and tap and hold to get the magnifier for a very cool effect.

------
nightpool
My favorite part is that it even works on my (android) phone!

~~~
benjohnson
Horror of horror: it works with Blackberry's browser.

------
jmitcheson
Very cool. I love the showmanship in the demo :)

~~~
dg-mid
Thanks, I enjoyed creating it -- hope someone finds it useful!

~~~
atonse
Good job. This just gets me more excited about how advanced browsers are
getting, and that more tools are available to further unleash a designer's
creativity.

------
ck2
Works in Firefox 3.6 which is nice too.

------
mino
Simply amazing.

